# Your first bike!



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine was red and had a front fender, but other than that, looked just like this one.

Western Flyer Buzz Bike. Got it for my sixth birthday in 1972 and it was stolen at the beach six years later.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 26, 2012)

I too had a banana seated bike, but mine was white and purple...probably circa 1987 it is still hanging in my parents garage


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 26, 2012)

I had close to that same bike, blue with a silver seat, same handle bars... hand-me-down from my brother... he was born in 73, so it was probably around 78-80 when they bought it....

I had hand-me-down bikes until I was in my 20s, then I bought a cheap 21 sp to try and lose some weight on the rail trails with my brother. hasn't gotten much use


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 26, 2012)

Red, w/ a black seat, no hand brake. Got it around '73ish probably, had it up to jr high till it got runover by a truck


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine was a BMX style bike, but it had blue tires on it and brakes that engaged when you reversed the pedals. I went through multiple sets of tires leaving blue skidmarks on the street in front of my house.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 26, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Mine was a BMX style bike, but it had blue tires on it and brakes that engaged when you reversed the pedals. I went through multiple sets of tires leaving blue skidmarks on the street in front of my house.


Mine was General Lee (Hemi) orange, with black tires. I really have no idea whatever happened to it, but I do know I ended up with a nice 21spd Trek bike in my early teens (it was an 800 series). That bike is still at my parents house, although it's gotten rusty from lack of use.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 26, 2012)

I can only remember the color. it was red. That and the first time I rode it without the learning wheels, had a crash and hit my balls so hard that did not ride it again for more than a week


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> I can only remember the color. it was red. That and the first time I rode it without the learning wheels, had a crash and hit my balls so hard that did not ride it again for more than a week


I had a similar experience shortly after the training wheels came off. I crashed into a metal fence post and scratched up me knee something awful. It was like 4x6 area when it crusted over...i had a very hard time walking for weeks...the motion would break the scabs and the bleeding would start again. It got me out of having to run a mile for the time test in gym class...at least I thought until after it healed then the teacher has a makeup session for those who missed out the first time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 26, 2012)

I learned how to ride without training wheels on my orange bike. My only memory of the experience was the fact that I ended up running my handlebars down the length of my aunt's new powderblue Oldsmobile, leaving an orange streak.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 26, 2012)

My worst problem after the training wheels came off was steering. Probably didn't help that we had no pavement to ride on.

A couple of times, Mom and dad took us over to the local HS to ride in the parking lot. Night and day difference between that and riding on sand, especially with a six year's old muscle mass.


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2012)

The first bike I ever remember by name was a Huffy Mudslinger, that had all this plastic stuff all over it to look tough. It had an armadillo sticker on it somewhere, too.

The bike that got me through middle school was a Diamondback Assault EX. I think it's still in my parent's garden shed somewhere.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 26, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Mine was a BMX style bike, but it had blue tires on it and brakes that engaged when you reversed the pedals.


Coaster brakes. We used to zip out on tennis courts &amp; put down some hellish skids - some of 'em would be really loud! Eventually somebody would yell at you &amp; off you'd ride. good times.

Oh yeah, never needed training wheels, but then I was in 1st grade I believe...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 26, 2012)

My first 'bike' (no, that's not me):

My current ride:


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait, no that's not my first bike, just the first one I bought last year.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 26, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Mine was a BMX style bike, ...brakes that engaged when you reversed the pedals.


&lt;--- same here.

I rebuilt that thing a handful of time, the last time I was in 8th grade. I sanded all of the old paint of, painted it flat white and splattered black on it like Maud from Lebowski.

My current ride:






Bought it on ebay from a wholesaler, crappy carbon frame, but awesome Dura Ace groupo worth more than what the bike's worth.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 27, 2012)

Bike #1 - 1995 FLSTC:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 27, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Wait, no that's not my first bike, just the first one I bought last year.


I still have the Giant Iguana mountain bike I bought in 1990 down in the basement. Put some miles on that dude before it retired to the basement in April 1998...I need to get it back out.

I switched the seat the a Schwinn springer seat off of an old 1950s Schwinn. I broke my tail bone on the racing seat my first Giant mountain bike had. Yes, I was that skinny back then.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 27, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> My first 'bike' (no, that's not me):


My sister and I got a pair of Two Speed Superwheels for Christmas one year.

http://archive.org/details/dmbb34803

Dad swore up and down that was the worst Christmas assembly project of his life. Friends came over for a Christmas Eve party, the liquor flowed, and they left late.

Those dang things were a bizzitch to pedal (way worse than a Big Wheel), and didn't turn worth a dang.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember it was a chrome Torker bike with a dual frame, also remember it was stolen out of my backyard and I never saw it again.. Dad wouldn't get me another one because I was the irresponsible kid who left it unattended in our fenced in backyard...wtf..... Not that I have any bad feelings about it or anything....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 27, 2012)

^^HAHA...really?


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 27, 2012)

Had a little red Ross. Can't even remember exactly what it looked like


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a 79 or 80 Hutch BMX , it was SWEET, until my foot slipped off a petal (because the bike was too big) and raked the petal down my shin. I had a full length scab down my shin.

But it healed, then about 3 months later, I was going to fast down a hill wrecked it into the ditch, I went over the handle bars and got 10 stitches in my upper lip.

I had a hard time with that bike.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 28, 2012)

isn't that normal growing pains?


----------



## jmbeck (May 4, 2012)

Not a "bike", but the first wheeled item that I almost died on.

Looking back, it's a wonder I made it through the ages of 6 - 10.

Find the largest hill you could find, tear down it and halfway pull the levers. You'd (hopefully) spin the entire way down. Hopefully, because occasionally the back wheels would hit a hole and you'd go tumbling down the rest of the way. Finally one day the frame broke under the seat, causing the back axle to separate from the rest of the machine. Of course, this was mid-spin on the hill. I imagine the wreck to have looked very similar to when NASCARs start flipping in the air.

This and my GI Joe Space Shuttle deal were the two greatest toys from my childhood.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

^^I wanted a Green machine so badly when I was a kid...


----------

